# Please help ID this plant



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone know what type of plant this is?
I got it about a year ago at an expo, but I forgot what type of plant it is and it's care requirements. Also if anyone could also post a link of it's care that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Any ideas?


----------

